# Java Menü



## demf (3. Aug 2007)

Hallo leute,
ich bin nicht ganz so begabt was Java und Javascript angeht, bin eher der php coder *g.
Also ich habe ein problem mit einem Java menü. Besser gesgat, ich habe das Menü noch gar nicht.
Ich weiß nicht wie ich das lösen soll. uns zwar bin ich gerade am layout erstellen und will nen ganz cooles menü rein hauen ^.^
Grafik:







So wenn man auf den schwarzen pfeil klickt soll halt dort unten in der grauen fläche das menü stehen.

welches menü kentn ihr,was dafür geeignet ist?

danke für die hilfe.


----------



## Wildcard (3. Aug 2007)

demf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich bin nicht ganz so begabt was Java und Javascript angeht


Was denn nun? Java, oder Java Script?
Javascript ist eine von Netscape entwickelt Scriptsprache für Browser, Java eine Programmiersprache.
Im Falle von Javascript bist du hier falsch.


----------



## masta // thomas (3. Aug 2007)

Java oder JavaScript? Das ist schon wichtig. Was soll das werden, eine Homepage? Ein Applet? Oder eine Standalone-Anwendung?


----------



## demf (3. Aug 2007)

ich wusste nciht genau wo ich diesen thread eröffnen sollte.

ich meine einen java script.
das ist der header für meine homepage.


----------



## Wildcard (3. Aug 2007)

demf hat gesagt.:
			
		

> ich wusste nciht genau wo ich diesen thread eröffnen sollte.


Hättest du die Stickys gelesen...  :roll: 
*verschieb*

Wie gesagt, du bist hier falsch. Dieses Forum beschäftigt sich mit Java Programmierung und nicht mit Javascript.


----------

